# Corbeille dans un disque dur externe (WD My Passeport) ?



## Son (2 Juillet 2009)

Premier message dans ce forum. 

J'ai un disque dur externe Mypasseport WD de 320 Go formaté en FAT32 d'origine.
Je m'aperçois à l'usage que la suppression de fichier ne libère pas d'espace disque.

Il semblerait donc qu'il y a une corbeille invisible à vider ? Comment faire donc ?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## unfolding (2 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

Il suffit de vider la corbeille, celle que tu vois dans le dock.


----------



## twinworld (2 Juillet 2009)

quand vous mettez un fichier qui est sur votre DDE dans la corbeille, il faut vider la corbeille pendant que le DDE est connecté à l'ordi.


----------



## Son (2 Juillet 2009)

Merci de vos réponses, c'était tout bête.


----------



## 474747 (7 Juillet 2009)

il me met appuyer sur la touche option en même temps que vider la corbeille. que faire  merci


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2009)

Appuie sur la touche option.









:rateau:


----------



## twinworld (7 Juillet 2009)

474747 a dit:


> il me met appuyer sur la touche option en même temps que vider la corbeille. que faire  merci



la touche "option" c'est la touche où il est écrit "alt" dessus, à gauche et à droite de la barre d'espace.


----------

